# mentalidad del peruano???????????



## gerardo (May 7, 2005)

habeses me pongo ha pensar el por que de las cosas????? i amis neuronas las invaden unas cuantas preguntas que me dejan que pensar ahi unas cuantas de estas ????????????????????? 

por que la mentalidad pesimista?????n general de la poblacion ya sea en la politica y y demas temas????????

por que de la violencia ?linchamientos robos secuestros ?

por que de la desocupacion ?

por que el peru esta como esta ????eso si tratando de salir .........


por que en el peru vivimos de glorias pasadas???

por que tenemos en el gobierno gente que no saves otra cosa que el robo ???

por que nuestras ciudades son sucias ovio no tods pero la gran mayoria ?

por que hay mucha gente alienada en peru ??sin personalidad propìa???

como hiso susy dias para salir congresista?????? :bash: :bash: 

como permitimos una y otra ves que nos engañen fuji, alan , toledo ???

por que el peruano tiene esa mentalidad tan desprogresista(no todos)?y tan pesimista ????????

como es que existn ls famosos diarios chicha( el chino,una mier..para mi)?

por que existe pobresa ?????si tenemos un pais lleno de recursos ??????
segun lei el 45 % o mas son pobres ??

por que ya no confiamos en los politicos ????????

como nos engañaron (alan,fuji,toledo)y la gente sigue creyendo??

por que ya no se construye en lima ? buenos edificios ?????

por que peruanos tenemos tan malos abitos botar basura en la calle escupir , destrosar los bienes publicos ejm los parques las banquitaS oviamnte no todos ???????????????????' :bash: 

por que ya no clasificamos a un mundial????????

por que existe el racismo????los hay en tods partes pero en especial en lima??


que piensas de la mentalidad del jugador peruano??????

como es que no nos importa nuestro futuro,i el gobierno y el pueblo en general le importa un `pepino la educacion ya quede esta dependera nuestro futro y ver que un maestro gana 400 lucas y un david waisman gana en esa suma pero multiplicada por 20 o no se cuantas veses???????

por que simpre figuaramos como un pais inestable ?










buenas hay unas mil mas pero son las que se me ocurren este momento y la verda es que mi repuesta ha todas seria mentalidad , :sleepy: unos simple mente tienen buena mentalidad y la verda hay pocos que se animan ha saguir una carrera politica o emprender algo socil pero de que tnemos peruanos q tienen una mentalidad muy buena las hay un ejmplo para mi ( mario vargas llosa y un sin de peruanos que tratan simpre de progresar y tratar de que la vida en el peru sea un poquito mas hermosa yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
pero asi como hay gente que piensa,,ay otro tipo de mentalidad que para mi ?es equivocada ?ejemplo(hay miles pero una que aborresco magali medina ,,,laura bozo y casi todos los politicos salvo siertas exepciones como lunares poquitos poquitos y en genreral yo creo que el problema radica en nustra mentalidad y no hechemos mas la culpa al pasado veamos el futuro y en verda mis respetos por aquellos peruanos,pocos pero existen y existieron 
siempre esos pocos indviduos que trataron y tratan de hacer mejor la vida en nuestra jaqta( tierra) bueno espero no ofender ha nadia con mis preguntas ?
haber ha responder peruanos :runaway: :runaway:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Porque el peruano tipico es ignorante. Por eso.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Por que sino no fueramos el peru


----------



## gerardo (May 7, 2005)

ja ja pero no generalises hermano ya que no todos pensamos igual que susy o laura bozzo??????o me equivoco-.............?


----------



## gerardo (May 7, 2005)

dime tu que piensas?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

gerardo said:


> ja ja pero no generalises hermano ya que no todos pensamos igual que susy o laura bozzo??????o me equivoco-.............?


Bueno, yo dije la mayoria, no dije todos.

Gracias a Dios no pienso como Susy Diaz...si tiene cerebro.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

eso es lo que siempre pense de Jota que es muy generalista pero igual... si susy dias fuera presidenta seriamos un pais mejor =P


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

lo que falta es educacion para nuestro pueblo, a eso se resume todo...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

njpch said:


> eso es lo que siempre pense de Jota que es muy generalista pero igual... si susy dias fuera presidenta seriamos un pais mejor =P


Que has dicho mocoso, voy a pedir a skyperu que te banee.


----------



## gerardo (May 7, 2005)

y por que de la errada mentalidad del peruano en que radica el problema


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

no te responde xque te estoy aplicando la ley de hielo


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

njpch said:


> eso es lo que siempre pense de Jota que es muy generalista pero igual... si susy dias fuera presidenta seriamos un pais mejor =P


OYE!! No te hagas el loco! Bien sabes que se referia a TI! :bash:


----------



## gerardo (May 7, 2005)

muuu no todos piensan igual he ?


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

njpch said:


> no te responde xque te estoy aplicando la ley de hielo


pero si me estas respondiendo pimposhito.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

gerardo said:


> y por que de la errada mentalidad del peruano en que radica el problema


el problema radica en que somos pesismista y cuando el peru este mejor nosotros siempre vamos a seguir siendo pesismistas.... for ever =P


----------



## gerardo (May 7, 2005)

como hacemos para cambiar de mentalidad????'''


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

gerardo said:


> como hacemos para cambiar de mentalidad????'''


No se compadre, cuando tengas la solucion nos avisas...


----------



## gerardo (May 7, 2005)

la mayoria de peruanos piensa de manera pesimista


----------



## gerardo (May 7, 2005)

ja ja ja esa esta buena yo pienso que la educacion es nuestra esperansa y nuestro futuro y que si el gobierno no hace nada por esta el futuro del peru peligra ya que la mayoria de peruanos tiene una mentalidad equivocada solo el tiempo dira tu que piensas?


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

oe ya cambia de tema, es muy complicado responder eso, es logico que eso le compete al gobierno, solo un pueblo con conocimientos sale adelante...


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

TA BACAN TU HUACHAFADA !!! HAHA, NO MENTIRA, BUEN TRABAJO !


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Jajajaja gracias


----------



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

mmm, la mentalidad del peruano. Creo que es, sobre todo, masoquista: Gusta sufrir, intuye que el Perú es una mierda y no le parece mal seguir enmierdándolo; despues de todo, estamos perdidos. La también llamada hematolatria, el gusto de quejarse, de sufrir : no tolera la paz.


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Filter said:


> Tengo que hacer esto para mañana lo tengo avanzado en un 80%



Así van a ser las nuevas torres de electricidad en el Perú????
tienen un buen diseño.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Yo tambien era pesimista, pero para cambiar hay que empezar por uno mismo, valorarse como persona, quererse a si mismo, solo asi valoraras lo que te rodea..


Muy de acuerdo, con esto se comienza y una vez que se logra la autoestima comienzas a progresar y cuando progresas tu entorno te tratara de imitar y asi seguimos y ya podremos decir que pusimos nuestro granito de arena.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Ta deprimente este thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ya cambién por algo mas motivante pues, algo como buenos propòsitos, una meta, un compromiso, un algooooo q nos levante el ánimo. 

Ser peruanos no solo es problemas, es una mañana de resolana, una peña, un helado de la sarcletti, una caminata por los mercaditos indios de Pethit Thours, la playa con los amigos, un ceviche, luchar el día a día por ganar los soles y aun asì llegar a casa y encontrar a nuestra familia. Ser peruano es orgullo Inca, sangre pura de nuestros antepasados. 

Ser peruano no es solo gente en paro y polìticos ladrones, es saber que ahì un pedazo de tierra es tuyo y nadie te puede quitar eso!!!!!

Es amor que se lleva en las venas y corre precipitadamente ante las injusticias. Eso es ser peruano!!!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

exactamente vane, tu lo has dicho y comparto tu ideologia 10000000000000000%, asi somos los peruanos despues de todo y a pesr de las adversidades.........bueno, aunque no lo crean vivimos en un paraiso, hagamos de el un mejor hogar con nuestro esfuerzo y sacrificio !


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

El peru es mas grande que sus problemas.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Ser Peruano es vivir cada dia como si fuera el ultimo!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

como si fuera el ultimo, algunos si, y eso me parece mal...


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Ay Bajopontino...has visto esa pelicula con Angelina Jolie en la cual le dice a ella que se va a morir y al final no se muere? Uno tiene que gozar todos los dias lo mas que uno pueda. Da pena pero si es tu dia...es tu dia.  Pero aunquesea el dia anterior lo gozaste.


----------



## Flavio (Mar 31, 2005)

mmmmmmmm

pucha lo q no entiendo es porq limitamos ese sentimiento de pesimismo al peru solamente
alguna vez han oido hablar a un mexicano , un colombiano, venezolano o argentino , etc de su pais 

se sorprenderian mucho.... DESALIENTO Y DESESPERANZA a montones

estamos en latinoamerica señores, el TERCER MUNDO el pueblito al sur de EEUU

ya dejense de web...s y hatian un gran favor a todos si cierran este thread
chaufa

:runaway: :runaway:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

si el Norte fuera el sur, seria la misma porqueria...como decia Arjona.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Chalaco said:


> Ay Bajopontino...has visto esa pelicula con Angelina Jolie en la cual le dice a ella que se va a morir y al final no se muere? Uno tiene que gozar todos los dias lo mas que uno pueda. Da pena pero si es tu dia...es tu dia.  Pero aunquesea el dia anterior lo gozaste.


O sea para ti la vida es un carnaval!


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Jijiji....quisiera decir que si pero no es asi. Te dire que no sigo mi consejo al 100% pero no me hago problema por muchas cosas y me aburre estar a la negativa. Sea como sea, le saco lo bueno a cualquier cosa.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Oye chalaco y en que parte del callao vivias?


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

En el Cercado. Salia de mi casa y a la esquina de la izquierda estaba Saenz Pena y a la esquina derecha estaba Colon. Bien cerquita a Bellavista. Sabes donde han inaugurado la Plaza Vea en el Callao? Yo vivo cerquita...o eso creo porque mi tia ha ido a comprar ahi.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Si conozco, pero igual es medio movido, la gente es muy achorada.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Ta deprimente este thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ya cambién por algo mas motivante pues, algo como buenos propòsitos, una meta, un compromiso, un algooooo q nos levante el ánimo.
> 
> Ser peruanos no solo es problemas, es una mañana de resolana, una peña, un helado de la sarcletti, una caminata por los mercaditos indios de Pethit Thours, la playa con los amigos, un ceviche, luchar el día a día por ganar los soles y aun asì llegar a casa y encontrar a nuestra familia. Ser peruano es orgullo Inca, sangre pura de nuestros antepasados.
> 
> ...


Para mi ser peruano es lo mejor que me ha pasado haber nacido en la sierra tbm si yo hubiera tenido oportunidad de escoger en donde voy a nacer mil veces hubiera querido nacer en este pais y poder ver como mejora el Peru...


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> Si conozco, pero igual es medio movido, la gente es muy achorada.


Si...eso es lo malo.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Ya lo van a espantar al pobre Gerardo. jajajaja


----------



## amuleto (Jan 12, 2005)

gerardo said:


> *habeses* me pongo *ha* pensar el *por que* de las cosas????? *i amis* neuronas las invaden unas cuantas preguntas que me dejan que pensar *ahi* unas cuantas de estas ?????????????????????


Creo que lo que he subrayado en negrita te responde a ti mismo.


----------

